# Made it home!



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

Been away from home a couple of weeks. I had to make an emergency trip to Texas. My grandmother's health took a turn for the worse. We loaded up and got on the road. Fortunately we got there in time and was able to spend some time with her before she passed. Despite the circumstances it was a great trip. It was so awesome to get together with family and spend time together. Got to do a few of the touristy things. Weather was awesome temperatures in the 80's. Definitely gonna have to go down more often especially in the winter months.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Sorry to hear your grandmother passed. 
I am glad you had the opportunity to spend time with her and family...


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Sorry for your loss, our thoughts and prayers are with you. Some quality family time is priceless.


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

Where in Texas Ruger? Sounds like it would have been West of me. Sorry for your lost. Losing family sucks. Dont want to think of my future. Pray things are good on your end.

Rodney


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Sorry for your loss Wayne, condolences sent for you and your family.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Sorry for your loss.


----------



## Larry (Dec 2, 2010)

Sorry for you loss, great to hear you are safe

Larry


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

Bigdrowdy1 said:


> Where in Texas Ruger? Sounds like it would have been West of me. Sorry for your lost. Losing family sucks. Dont want to think of my future. Pray things are good on your end.
> 
> Rodney


We were around Sabinal about 60 miles west of San Antonio


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

Good hunting out that way. They have a lot of exotics free ranging out there. That about 4 1/2hours SW of me.


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

Bigdrowdy1 said:


> Good hunting out that way. They have a lot of exotics free ranging out there. That about 4 1/2hours SW of me.


Saw a lot of exotics as we were driving around. I was able to do a little pig hunting a few years ago when I was down. I'd still like get down there some time to try my hand at whitetail hunting. I love fishing down in that country, just don't like the snakes! My dream is to buy a small ranch down there a getaway.


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

Sorry to hear about your grandmother, as you said you got to see her one last time. That means a lot and was a blessing, hope you're doing better and getting back to normal.


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

Thanks everyone, my family means more to me than words can describe, it's hard to explain what your loved ones means to you, but I don't have to. You all know the feeling, and sometimes it's just nice to share your sympathy with others. It helps us all to move on and to never take for granted what we have. 
Thank you all
Wayne


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

My sympathies to you in this sad time Wayne. Please express my condolences to your family.


----------



## jimmy shutt (Jun 2, 2013)

sorry to hear Ruger


----------

